# help



## phinfan (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello to all

I am having trouble navigating through this forum site.  Silly me.  What is the best way to ask a question and put it out there for ya'll to see?  I'm guessing I just found one way, but from the smf home page I am not seeing an obvious way to start a thread or post which ever it would be.  I've been reading plenty, have many questions about using this site and smoking meat.  please help.

phinfan


----------



## brennan (Jul 28, 2007)

to navagate to the specific forum topics from the main page (posts active threads in chronological order)  click on the forums button on the blue bar at the top of the page, that will take you to all the forum topics on this site.  within each topic you will find a post new thread button at the top left part of the topic.  

Hope it helps...Welcome to SMF By the way


----------



## phinfan (Jul 28, 2007)

thanks I'll try that.  Today I am kinda winging it with a rack of babyback ribs.


----------



## brennan (Jul 28, 2007)

be sure and take pics and post em here, if you have any questions just ask.  someone is usually by to answer your question pretty quick.


----------



## phinfan (Jul 28, 2007)

The dealer I bought my traeger recommended a couple of ways to try ribs, I am experimenting with one now, not for dinner, just to see how they turn out.


----------



## brennan (Jul 28, 2007)

What ways did he recommend?  The best that I've tried is the 3-2-1 method for spares, 2-2-1 if you're doing BB's.

you got a traeger? them things is expensive!


----------



## phinfan (Jul 28, 2007)

I read about the 3-2-1 and 2-2-1.  I believe he has as well.  I had to work today and I called him to see if I could get away with anything quicker.  He told me to do three hours on smoke (approx. 225 on my traeger) then 1 hour at med. (300-350) i believe.  He does use foil and apple juice, but said he has had success without.  I am anxious so I decided to try the quicker method today.  Good thing I am having something else for dinner.


----------

